# Muzzy duals



## papasmurf14 (Mar 8, 2014)

What's the cheapest place to get a set of muzzy duals for a 2014 brute?


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Contact Vforce John at Interstate Motorsports, I believe he is still a sponser on here. He usually has the lowest price on the Muzzy's of anyone around.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Couple of guys here got the kit from Interstate, should give you a good service.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

VForce John is great to deal with


----------

